# shale, slate



## Cucafera

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre el metamorfismo dinámico y, de ejemplo, ponen cómo las presiones convierten _shale_ en _slate_. Mi problema es que ambos se traducen en castellano por pizarra, ¿no? Sé que _shale_ puede traducirse por _esquisto_, pero, según lo que he encontrado (por favor, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco), cuando se trata de rocas sedimentarias se traduce por _pizarra_. Pero no puedo decir que la pizarra se metamorfosea en pizarra... help!

No puedo poner frase, porque es una serie de fotografías con el nombre de la roca debajo, hay distintas fotos, en que _shale (?)_, pasa a ser _slate (pizarra)_, luego, filita, luego _schist (esquisto, _o sea que no puedo ponerlo por _shale_) y finalmente pasa a ser gneis.

gracias por anticipado!


----------



## Zeli

shale = esquisto


----------



## Cucafera

Gracias, Zeli,

Lo que sucede es que no puedo traducir _shale_ por _esquisto_, porque luego aparece _schist_ en una fase posterior del proceso metamórfico. Y como antes habla de _slate_, que es _pizarra_, tampoco. Es decir, que no puedo traducir (creo) _shale_ ni por _pizarra_ ni por _esquisto_, que son las dos traducciones que conocía...


----------



## Zeli

Es posible que no exista otra


----------



## Cucafera

Pues entonces estoy perdida, no sé qué hacer...


----------



## cirrus

Is not some of your problem that shale and slate are chemically the same? My understanding is that shale turns into slate if it is heated and compressed.  IATE dictionary even gives some shales as pizarra.

Depending on the local geology esquisto arcilloso might work. This site from a Spanish slate quarry gives esquisto verde. What about the word lutita - does it exist outside Argentina?


----------



## Cucafera

Thanks a lot, Cirrus,

According to the book I am translating, _schist_ is a metamorphic rock, while _slate_ is sedimentary; so, even if they have the same composition, they seem to be different because of the formation process.

And yes, it is exactly as you say. _Shale_ (pizarra/esquisto) is a sedimentary rock that turns into _slate_ (pizarra) under heat and pressure. And if you increase temperature and pressure, you eventually get _schist_ (esquisto); this is why I need 3 different words... I would have thought that them being different rocks, we should have different words for them... 

_Lutita_ exists, but, it is _mudstone_ in English (or so I hope, because this is how I've translated it!)


----------



## Panza711

Hola, 

Sobre el shale y el slate. El shale es una piedra sedimentaria, proviene mayormente de sedimentos finos como el limo que se endurecen y se cementan. El slate es el derivado metamorfico del shale y otros sedimentos finos que incluyen mudstones o lutita/magra. Cuando al shale se le aumenta la pression y el calor sus minerals cambian y se realinean formando asi a slate. 
Como se diria entonces shale?, Eh visto en una pagina de internet (geocities"."com/manualgeo_09/) que se le mantenga el nombre shale o lutita y especificamente limolita laminada.


----------



## Julkio

En español ambas pueden llamarse pizarras. Pizarra sedimentaría (shale), pizarra metamórfica (slate). Pues no es facil diferenciar unas de otras a simple vista, se necesita usualmente el microscopio.
De todas formas la traducción mas correcta es slate-pizarra, shale-limolita.


----------



## bonifacio79

mudstone = lodolita (conformada por limos y/o arcillas)
shale = lutita (arcillas únicamente)
slate = pizarra (metamórfica)


----------



## geogirl

Hi! 

Shale is translated as "LUTITA".
Slate is "Pizarra".

Beware that schists, slates and shales are completely different things. Shales are fine grained sedimentary rocks which have fisility (a fine form of cleavage). They may develop into slate if they´re metamorphized.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Cucafera

geogirl, thanks! it's been a real puzzle for me, as I could see they were different, but all I could find at first was "pizarra". Thanks!


----------



## geogirl

No problem! I´m glad I could help.


----------



## Fatimahperu

I am agree with definition of Geogirl Shale for Lutita and Slate for Pizarra


----------

